# Subpanel wire through exterior wall



## Sully313 (May 17, 2012)

First post! First I'd like to thank all of you for the wealth of knowledge here on this site. I've learned alot already! 

I've been reading here for a while now and I'm finally planning on running a 220V sub panel to my garage. I think I have everything figured out but I'm not sure how to run the wire through the wall correctly. I'll be running #6 4 conductor aluminum wire to the garage with SCH40 1" PVC conduit. I'm not sure what the correct way would be to run the wire through the wall of the house and into the garage.. 

My current plan is to run a piece of conduit through the wall to a 1" LB conduit body like this. 









Then sealed with duct seal.

Am I on the right track or am I totally off?


----------



## k_buz (Mar 22, 2012)

sounds good...what size subpanel are you planning to install?


----------



## rrolleston (Oct 17, 2011)

If this is where it could be hit with something you should use schedule 80 where you go up the garage and down the side of the house.


----------



## Code05 (May 24, 2009)

Full details are required if we are to see if this install is compliant or not.

Is that a stuffy post or what?


----------



## forresth (Feb 19, 2010)

6 gauge Aluminum? that is only good for 40 amps if I am remembering correctly.

and the picture is showing it sideways, and not the proper install orientation I believe.


----------



## k_buz (Mar 22, 2012)

LBs can be installed whatever way you want...as long as the cover is accessible.


----------



## Sully313 (May 17, 2012)

k_buz said:


> sounds good...what size subpanel are you planning to install?


I have a small 1 car garage with no options for expanding. I will only be running a Mig welder that requries a 20A breaker. The air compressor will be the next largest draw but with a 1HP motor I doubt it will pull much power. 
I plan on 60A service to the subpanel.



rrolleston said:


> If this is where it could be hit with something you should use schedule 80 where you go up the garage and down the side of the house.


I'm running it out of the house under the deck so that shouldn't be an issue. Into the garage should be fine too. 



Code05 said:


> Full details are required if we are to see if this install is compliant or not.
> 
> Is that a stuffy post or what?


60A service through #6/4 AL wire through 1" conduit...... What else are you looking for? Stubbie has posted a few helpful wiring diagrams that I plan on using. 
This one in particular:








Borrowed from Stubbie

This brings me to another question. A friend is trying to convince me to run a #6/2 copper wire with a 8ga ground through the PVC conduit. It's similar Stubbies diagram for a 3 wire feeder but the friend says that I don't need grounding rods. True? Which option would be better/easier?








Borrowed from Stubbie 


forresth said:


> 6 gauge Aluminum? that is only good for 40 amps if I am remembering correctly.
> 
> and the picture is showing it sideways, and not the proper install orientation I believe.


The chart I was looking at said 55A at 70*. I thought that #6 wire would be sufficient since it will never see the full 55A.


----------



## HouseHelper (Mar 20, 2007)

Your friend is wrong and three wire feeders to detached buildings are no longer allowed. To have a 60A service at the garage you will need #6 Cu or #4 Al THWN for two hots and a neutral, and a #10 CU or #8 Al THWN for the ground. Ground rods will be required.


----------



## k_buz (Mar 22, 2012)

Sully313 said:


> I plan on 60A service to the subpanel.



#6 AL isn't rated for 60A...50A max.


----------



## Sully313 (May 17, 2012)

ok... #4 AL it is. #6 Cu is too expensive.


----------



## k_buz (Mar 22, 2012)

Do yourself a favor...forget about the 1" PVC and run at least 1 1/4" PVC.


----------



## Sully313 (May 17, 2012)

Today I learned that Cu wire prices aren't that bad if you don't go to Home Depot or Lowes. I picked up some #6/3 with 10Ga ground for $2 a foot. Lowes wanted $3+

I also picked up some 1.5" conduit to run through the wall into a LB box then LB box to conduit underground. The guy at Electrical Service Supply said this wire is direct bury and no conduit is needed. T or F?


















Am I on the right track now?


----------



## rrolleston (Oct 17, 2011)

I second the larger conduit. You will be happy that you have the extra room when you go to pull the wire into the conduit.

Ground rods required. You have to use the 75 C rating for the wire and that brings you down to 50 amp max. And just make sure you keep your LB cover accesible.


----------



## Sully313 (May 17, 2012)

rrolleston said:


> I second the larger conduit. You will be happy that you have the extra room when you go to pull the wire into the conduit.
> 
> Ground rods required. You have to use the 75 C rating for the wire and that brings you down to 50 amp max. And just make sure you keep your LB cover accesible.


Larger conduit, done. 

I'm running #6 Copper now so that gives me 65A at 75*C correct?


----------



## rrolleston (Oct 17, 2011)

In my experience that stuff is a nightmare to pull through conduit But may not be bad for a short distance and then buried 24" below grade the whole lenth. It's a good idea to use elbows where you go into your trench and I like to use threaded ends with bushings screwed onto them. But if I can I prefer to do the whole run in conduit.


Sully313 said:


> Today I learned that Cu wire prices aren't that bad if you don't go to Home Depot or Lowes. I picked up some #6/3 with 10Ga ground for $2 a foot. Lowes wanted $3+
> 
> I also picked up some 1.5" conduit to run through the wall into a LB box then LB box to conduit underground. The guy at Electrical Service Supply said this wire is direct bury and no conduit is needed. T or F?
> 
> ...


----------



## k_buz (Mar 22, 2012)

If you bought 6-3 romex, you cannot install it underground...even if it's installed in conduit.


----------



## rrolleston (Oct 17, 2011)

Sully313 said:


> Larger conduit, done.
> 
> I'm running #6 Copper now so that gives me 65A at 75*C correct?


I am almost sure you can use UF wire at the 75 C rating but I have not ran any large UF.


----------



## k_buz (Mar 22, 2012)

k_buz said:


> If you bought 6-3 romex, you cannot install it underground...even if it's installed in conduit.


Sorry...that last post didn't show up on my phone. You should be ok...but that pull is going to be a bear.


----------



## forresth (Feb 19, 2010)

is there a 4th wire in there?


----------



## Sully313 (May 17, 2012)

yes.. its a 10g ground. Its pulled back into the insulation a bit.


----------



## Sully313 (May 17, 2012)

So, What is the correct way to run this through the wall of the house and into the garage? I'm still have doubts about my method.

Drilling big hole in the side of the house for 1.5" of conduit to go through seems a bit excessive. Would i just run the wire through the wall without conduit into the LB box? Then how would I keep the LB box in place?


----------



## rrolleston (Oct 17, 2011)

I would just use conduit to get outside and into the ground and use threaded male fittings with bushings on all the ends. And be sure to use elbows on the bottom of your trench even if you decide to go direct burial.


----------



## HouseHelper (Mar 20, 2007)

No need for conduit in the wall, just where it exits/enters the wall and until it goes into/out of the ground. That wire will be rated at 55A, but can be protected with a 60A breaker as long as the total load does not exceed 55A. If you can switch to 1.5" conduit, even for the short lengths, it will be easier.


----------



## Sully313 (May 17, 2012)

rrolleston said:


> I would just use conduit to get outside and into the ground and use threaded male fittings with bushings on all the ends. And be sure to use elbows on the bottom of your trench even if you decide to go direct burial.


I'm having a hard time picturing where I'd use the bushings and male fittings.


----------



## rrolleston (Oct 17, 2011)

Anywhere the wire exits the conduit add a threaded male fitting and a bushing to protect the wire from rubbing on the sharp edge of the conduit. Some just file the edge but I like male ends with bushings.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Sully...where do you get those great wiring diagrams?


----------



## Sully313 (May 17, 2012)

Google search for wiring diagrams led me to Stubbie's posts on this site and this site in general.


----------

